

Why do web browsers use such bad languages? - cookiecaper
http://www.deseret-tech.com/journal/why-do-web-browsers-use-such-bad-languages/

======
WizzleKake
Ralph's Rule: "There is no technology so poorly conceived, so inconsistent, so
aesthetically offensive, or so woefully untouched by theory that it will not
see widespread adoption in the Web community."

------
csense
> If anyone knows of a serious effort to bring Python...to the forefront of
> web techs please let me know.

Pyjamas and Skulpt are two examples of this that immediately come to mind.

If you're a Microsoft fanboy / fangirl, IE supports vbscript; see
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14044561/is-it-
possible-t...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14044561/is-it-possible-to-
run-the-vbscript-file-vbs-from-the-browser)

------
bsaul
Isn't what google is doing with dart ? I thought they had plan to embed a dart
vm inside chrome. As for css i still haven't found a layout framework that
would let you design responsive UIs easily. It seems to me that coding in fix
positionning is easy in any system and coding for flexible layout is hard no
matter what you're using (eg : which of iOS autolayout or CSS 3 is the best ?
Hard question)

------
devnill
The article makes a lot of generalizations but never points to any specific
reasons why css and js are actually bad.

------
hashberry
Please offer alternatives and examples of "awesome" front-end programming.

Also, the author fails to take into account the evolution of the web browser.
In my day we didn't even have CSS. Just HTML.

------
sopooneo
Because it's there.

Whatever is there, people will push it to do things it wasn't designed for.
Any they'll push so hard it will actually work.

------
thekaleb
Just some complaining about JavaScript and CSS, move along.

------
ToastyMallows
> _ECMAScript 6 fixes all of that!” The promises never hold water._

No pun intended?

------
Lavinski
There is actually a lot being done.

